# Clampdown in Málaga on black economy



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Inspectors in Málaga have found over three thousand people working "on the black" and fined over 2,300 employers, recouping €37 million in social security payments for the province. Now they are turning their attention to illegal holiday lets. 

https://www.axarquiaplus.es/la-insp...leos-en-*****-y-pone-once-millones-en-multas/


----------



## Tatiana Taylor (Mar 17, 2019)

My uncle have apartment in Malaga I and family stay sometimes is this illegal.

What is all this like thing.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Is that your passport photo?


----------



## Tatiana Taylor (Mar 17, 2019)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> Is that your passport photo?


I not understanding your question


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Tatiana Taylor said:


> I not understanding your question


I think it is a good thing that you do not understand his question 

A serious question: Where is this money (let's assume it exists as stated) being spent?

Exercises of this type, certainly in the short term, reduce the chances of the poor to earn money. Hopefully something is being done to create legal jobs? But call me …………………..


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> A serious question: Where is this money (let's assume it exists as stated) being spent?
> 
> Exercises of this type, certainly in the short term, reduce the chances of the poor to earn money. Hopefully something is being done to create legal jobs? But call me …………………..


I’m glad you raised that point. It’s absolutely valid.

The biggest single step the govt could take towards eradicating the black economy would be to restructure the autónomo system which penalises small businesses and the self-employed.

But fining companies who increase their profits at the expense of their low-paid casual workers cannot be a bad thing.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I’m glad you raised that point. It’s absolutely valid.
> 
> The biggest single step the govt could take towards eradicating the black economy would be to restructure the autónomo system which penalises small businesses and the self-employed.
> 
> But fining companies who increase their profits at the expense of their low-paid casual workers cannot be a bad thing.


Absolutely - autonomo payments are astonishingly high compared to the UK equivalent. 

Mind you I bet that it's the only tax many small businesses pay.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tatiana Taylor said:


> My uncle have apartment in Malaga I and family stay sometimes is this illegal.
> 
> What is all this like thing.


No it isn't illegal.

'Like' is what we do when we 'like' the information in a post.

But I remember that someone already explained that to you


----------



## Tatiana Taylor (Mar 17, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> No it isn't illegal.
> 
> 'Like' is what we do when we 'like' the information in a post.
> 
> But I remember that someone already explained that to you


I not know anyone tell me about uncle apartment before.
Why person ask about passport. Should that be private message not public if he want meet me. Is there any rule for posting personal thing or only for no star person.
thanking you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tatiana Taylor said:


> *I not know anyone tell me about uncle apartment before.*
> Why person ask about passport. Should that be private message not public if he want meet me. Is there any rule for posting personal thing or only for no star person.
> thanking you


Sharing personal info about another member without their permission is against the rules.

Asking questions isn't.

You don't have to answer them!


I mean that someone explained what 'like' meant. It's the same as on Facebook.


----------



## Tatiana Taylor (Mar 17, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> Sharing personal info about another member without their permission is against the rules.
> 
> Asking questions isn't.
> 
> ...


Thanking you I want learn website. Now I understand that like is children game. Also OK can ignore subject and ask personal question same as chit chat on facetube. Would it be best I remove photo and all personal information on profile thing.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Tatiana Taylor said:


> Thanking you I want learn website. Now I understand that like is children game. Also OK can ignore subject and ask personal question same as chit chat on facetube. Would it be best I remove photo and all personal information on profile thing.


Probably. Not a good idea to share too much. There are very disturbed people around who infest some websites to gain information so they can enter into the lives of others, presumably because their own lives are so disinteresting or because in some cases they may be suffering from some mental illness.

I fell into that trap but had strong warnings from other more sensible Forum members.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Tatiana...…….sorry if my post offended you. I was being silly.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> Tatiana...…….sorry if my post offended you. I was being silly.


That's not like you


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I know understand


----------

